

Woman Lost on Deserted Island Found on Google Earth - jfaat
http://news-hound.org/google-earth-finds-woman-trapped-on-deserted-island-for-7-years/

======
facorreia
Fake. [http://urbanlegends.about.com/b/2014/03/19/google-earth-
find...](http://urbanlegends.about.com/b/2014/03/19/google-earth-finds-woman-
trapped-on-deserted-island-story-is-bogus.htm)

